# More 3-4k rhinestone dog designs



## bob emb (Apr 5, 2007)

TO THE YOUNG LADY WHO ASKED FOR THE MIN-PIN, hope you like these. Once again on average 3-5 colors 3,500-4,500 stones.


Regards,

Bob


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

looking great bob,,, 
love your work


----------



## bob emb (Apr 5, 2007)

thanks Sandy,

Bob


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

I love your work! ! I wish I could do this for horses.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

So, where are the cat designs?


----------



## Kim_t2_au (May 24, 2010)

Bob, your work is great. Glad my 8yo hasn't seen the pictures as she is mad about chickens and would insist on my getting some chicken designs for her.

Kim


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

It must cost a small fortune to put that many stones on a shirt though. I love the designs. I don't have any talent when it comes to stuff like that.


----------



## bob emb (Apr 5, 2007)

Hin Loretta,

Everything is relative, if somebody wants a 1 carat diamond for $1,000.00 they are not going to get a top quality stone they would have to pay $4,000.00 for. 
There is something out there for everyone, I choose not to follow what I see out there for designs( less than 1/2 the amount of stones I use) and low quality chinese single A stones and Korean A stones.

There is also a lot of work even with the gemaster software, it takes me 9 hours for some of the designs.
I would say on average 6-7 hours for the full head designs. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me.

Bob


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Great info Bob as always, and I agree the most beautiful designs, and highly detailed designs, take work, but when you are done it is outstanding,

You put your time in,,,, for that design, in hopes many of it will sell, so you do the detailed work one time.


----------



## rcmsellers (Aug 20, 2010)

Bob, where did you get the templates for these dogs. I know they are out there somewhere, I want to get all of them.


----------



## Rhinestones fun (Nov 4, 2009)

That is an awesome design. It looks great!


----------



## Rhinestones fun (Nov 4, 2009)

I saw this really cool design on WWE with the King wearing his King t-shirt that had the poker card King graphic on it. At first I thought it was rhinestones but it was actually something else. But it would be cool if someone made a rhinestones design with the poker card king graphic on it!


----------

